# Osp 1/9/09



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Just got off of the ice at OSP caught about 15 most were small some were nice. Lots of fun. My second time out and man am I hooked. Just bought my shanty right before christmas and am loving it. Ice was at least 4 in thick.

by 1/9/09 I mean 1/8/09 I guess my callender on my comps a day ahead. Man I feel stupid lol.


----------



## BabsFishy (May 8, 2008)

A few photos I took with my phone while Pitman and I were fishing.  He caught the one on the top and I caught the one on the bottom. But I'm notorious for dropping fish when I hold them for photos... haha... so he held them both for the pics. :F The little yellow ant was awesome. Every time I dropped it through the ice it would get hit. Now if only I could catch every fish that hit my bait...


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

Glad you got into some. Just wait till you get a nice sized crappie or large mouth on. good times


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey SJ and Babs..... thanks alot for the post ........not only on the fishing but the condition of the ice...............glad you guys had some fun.....that's what it's all about..........jON sR.


----------



## Stowfishman7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Next Week Osp Should Have 6" Or More Ice With Weather Change


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I plan on hitting OSP friday around 10 or 11. Anybody else gonna be out there? I'll be out again "early morning" on sunday with junkyardbass.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

me and mousejam will prolly be out there at some point tomorrow durin the day. probably be at nimi too.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking about checking Nimi out too if nothing is going on at OSP.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

I just left OSP again lol, only reason I left earlier was to go to work. Fishing was real slow tonight though. I had minnows with me this time and wax worms. Only caught 1 really nice gill on wax worm and had a few other bites. No action at all on the minnow. I wanna get into those crappie and bass but I guess I just don't know where to find them lol. O well, still a fun night. Any night on the water beats a night on the couch.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nimmy: Guys were fishing C-5 on Thursday. Caught some nice crappie & gills


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

IceBucket...Any idea on the thickness of the ice at Nimi C-5???


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

It was 3 inches the other day so it has to be more than that by now.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

good job you guys, nice pics.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Hit up OSP 1/9...fished by myself from 1:30 to 5. Caught well over 50 gills. The vex was lit up all day with action in both holes non stop. Most gills were dinks but did manage a dozen or so very nice gills. Ice was 5-6 inches in my spot, which i never moved from.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

How much snow did they get down that way? Was thinking about mabey going down there in the morning. I know it will be a hard but VERY SHORT pull of the shanty.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A good 6"-8"


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Myself and Junkyard bass will be there sunday morning around 7:30/ 8:00 am.
No shanty just sitting on buckets. I went out yesterday with SGpitman, we caught quite a few, but only about seven keepers. Still though it was a ton of fun!! Thanks for the company Shawn!


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

devildog#1 said:


> Myself and Junkyard bass will be there sunday morning around 7:30/ 8:00 am.
> No shanty just sitting on buckets. I went out yesterday with SGpitman, we caught quite a few, but only about seven keepers. Still though it was a ton of fun!! Thanks for the company Shawn!


Thnx man, it was lot of fun. I'm gonna try and make it out for a bit tomorrow. If I do, I'll bring a bucket and chill with you guys, lol. Any idea how long you guys will be out there? 8 am is 2 early for me.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

5:15 Going by on errands so drove back in for a pass thru.
Six or seven cars in the lot. Was pleasantly surprised to see the lot had been plowed. Kudos to the Parks crews.


----------

